
On emails, say “please” - soneca
https://writingfordevelopers.substack.com/p/on-emails-say-please
======
JoeAltmaier
Terrible ideas. Emails are not written letters. Their tone and style are quite
different. Saying "Please forward your replies to my manager" comes off a bit
authoritarian and bossy, not as politeness.

Worst advice - putting off-topic questions at the end. They will never, ever
be answered. Folks read (scan) an email until they get to one question, hit
reply and answer that. Its crazy talk to think you can make more than a single
point in one email message.

